# 1991 Klein Rascal Bottom Bracket & Disc Brake Conversion



## olysux (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm currently about to build up my second Rascal into a single speed, around town bike. I'm trying to use all new parts as I am only getting the frame, and my other Rascal is period.

Questions:

Does anyone know if I can remove the pressed bottom bracket and replace it with something new? What are my options?

Am I going to be able to put a rear disc brake on this bike? I work on a tugboat and currently don't have access to the bike, just wondering if anyone has done this before. I am buying a new fork for the frame that has disc mounts, just wondering if the rear is doable.

Any help is greatly appreciated. Will post pics when able.


----------



## ong (Jun 26, 2006)

You might take a look at the Velo Orange threadless BB -- it locks to itself, rather than depending on threads in the BB shell, and might be a very easy replacement for a press-in bottom bracket. (Assuming you are willing to use square taper cranks.)

http://store.velo-orange.com/index....ets/grand-cru-threadless-bottom-brackets.html


----------



## olysux (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks for the help with that. Still wondering about disc brakes...


----------



## mhickey79 (Feb 22, 2007)

If the bearings in the BB are good, just use them - if they need replacing, it's not hard to find a good set of replacement bearings, and install them.
Skip the disc brakes. You can have a brake mount professionally welded to the frame, but then you're not only modifying a nice vintage frame, but it's not really necessary, as well as not worth the trouble and expense. I rode for years on a mid-90s Kona Fire Mountain with a disc up front and rear V-brakes. Had all the stopping power I needed for a steel, short-travel hardtail. The vast majority of your braking power is in the front anyway, so disc in the rear isn't necessary, and a good V-brake should be fine, taking into account the limitations of a short-travel hardtail.
Point being, enjoy the bike for what it is; a vintage mountain bike. If you want a bike with a modern BB or modern brakes - they are not difficult to find. Have fun with your Rascal instead of trying to make it into a different bike.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

That is well said and great advice.


----------



## olysux (Dec 3, 2010)

The reason I ask about the discs is because the rims I want are disc only. This build is meant to be a flashy around town bike and I already have a different rascal with period parts on it. It's not really about stopping power or anything, I just wanted to build this frame up with nice new stuff that stands out. Definitely do not plan on welding on the frame, I may sound like a tool for doing this build, but I'm not that disgusting...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

olysux said:


> This build is meant to be a flashy around town bike.


Get out!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Since it is a Rascal (rear facing horizontal ends), why not forgo rear brakes and get a fixed rear wheel built for it?


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Disc brakes would be a pain to setup with the rear facing dropouts if it is even possible. Why bother modding it if it is just an around the town bike? I would spend your money on a good lock, flashy around town bikes tend to change ownership often.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*If you must...*

http://www.2bgoods.com/Brake-Therapy-Disc-Brake-Conversion-Kit-For-26-MTB-135mm-1001.htm

Ugly or flashy: your choice.
Works great though.


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Shayne said:


> http://www.2bgoods.com/Brake-Therapy-Disc-Brake-Conversion-Kit-For-26-MTB-135mm-1001.htm
> 
> Ugly or flashy: your choice.
> Works great though.


Thats not going to work on a Rascal. They have rear facing dropouts.


----------



## Shayne (Jan 14, 2004)

*Oh?*

Why not?


----------



## brent878 (Apr 17, 2007)

I run this on my 92 GT frame and it works good. Half the time it makes noise but I don't know if that is my actual brakes or becuase of the adapter. But works great, makes it alittle harder to take off the rear wheel because the skewer goes through the adapter so you have to unscrew the QR and pull it out.

http://www.dotbike.com/ProductsP5310.aspx?utm_source=google&utm_medium=base&utm_campaign=FGL


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Shayne's right...the Brake Therapy arm will work with a rear facing dropout.

Only problem is the canti studs aren't really designed for that kind of load:

be prepared...










Steve


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Looks like this normally works with vertical dropouts, but could be adapted???

<<EDIT>> ...if you trust this at all!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

cegrover, I've used that adapter. It requires a lot of torque on the bolts and QR to keep everything together, or it is prone to loosening after a ride or two. I'm not sure it'll work with rear-facing dropouts due to the shape of the inner plate and how it fits into the bike's vertical dropouts. It's a load-bearing point under braking, and would need something like the Brake Therapy arm to support the caliper under braking forces.


----------



## pinguwin (Aug 20, 2004)

Disc brakes generate forces that are different than rim brakes. So will that adapter work? I guess so. Is it a good idea? I'm not so sure. On some of the Kleins of the later 90's, there were problems with broken stays when they moved to discs as the stays were not modified sufficiently to deal with discs.

If I wanted discs because I wanted to use a special rim and a new bb type, why bother with the Rascal? It sounds like you are going to be spending some money and why not go with a bike designed for the BB and brakes you want? I'm not saying be a purist and be totally period correct but you can pick up a decent frame that would be more suitable for not that much money. Hey, you could even get a 2000 Klein frame for not that much.


----------



## olysux (Dec 3, 2010)

@pinguwin: I think I'm gunna keep the BB as the seller said it was functioning fine. The disc conversion is something I'm still toying with due to the rims I want. I want to do it to the Rascal cause I love the frames/paint, and I already bought the frame... I'm not going to be railing on this bike very hard, it's just kind of a vision i've had for it and I want to try and see it through. I think the A2Z adapter is what i'll probably go with, if it doesn't want to work I'll just go with a regular v-setup or something and find some different rims. If I break something so be it, lesson learned and I can share my horror story with some other unfortunate soul trying to waste money too and hopefully spare them the pain.

Thanks again to all for all the help and input. I'll post pics when I get the thing built.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

good luck! (this may be the first time I've read about anybody building a bike around the rims. )


----------



## Jak0zilla (May 16, 2010)

girlonbike said:


> good luck! (this may be the first time I've read about anybody building a bike around the rims. )


Good point. I'm curious what kind of rims are flashy enough to warrant the possibility of breaking the stays of a Klein. If flashy is what the point of the exercise is why not go with some of those blingy carbon wheels meant for rim brakes?

I don't think the civilians at the bar/coffee shop will notice your rims. Now a carbon tri-spoke ... _those_ things get people laid.


----------



## cegrover (Oct 17, 2004)

Jak0zilla said:


> Good point. I'm curious what kind of rims are flashy enough to warrant the possibility of breaking the stays of a Klein. If flashy is what the point of the exercise is why not go with some of those blingy carbon wheels meant for rim brakes?
> 
> I don't think the civilians at the bar/coffee shop will notice your rims. Now a carbon tri-spoke ... _those_ things get people laid.


Yes...the OP needs to bear in mind that I never said the A2Z thing was a good idea, just something I'd seen before!


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

Jak0zilla said:


> Now a carbon tri-spoke ... _those_ things get people laid.


Haha, maybe over on Retrobike.


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

tri-spokes work equally well on young nubiles who don't remember the wheels from the first time they showed up... 
the fact that you're the limiting factor in the combination isn't a trait we all share.
just sayin'...


----------



## sandmangts (Feb 16, 2004)

Shayne said:


> Why not?


Ok maybe I am wrong but it is still a bad idea. Why drop $150+ to increase braking performance on a bike that is going to be a townie?


----------

